# TV/Youtube



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Curious if any other V's are as youtube crazed as mine is! He loves to sit there and watch videos of all kinds of stuff! birds pushing cans across tables, videos of other vizslas, cats.. loovess kitties haha.., cartoons, etc. You name it he loves to watch and talk to the screen..even poke it. Cracks me up! ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My boy Cash loves to watch TV (Penny will join him, but he always starts it). He'll watch anything that has an animal in it - commercials, TV shows, movies. He'll also watch other shows if something catches his attention, a strange sound or movement. He will also sit and watch an entire episode of the dog whisperer - it's hilarious to me that he will sit there through an entire episode, what other dog has that long of an attention span? It just adds to my theory that Vs are part human.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've never had another dog watch tv, but Scout will. She's just so much more aware of her environment. If it has dogs or wolves she'll walk up the tv and start barking. Lately she's been watching the gundog training video Perfect Start with me. She loves seeing the quail fly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine love anything on TV that has birds, and also some other animals. Squirrels and rabbits get their attention.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter ignores the TV for the most part, unless there are dogs (but then he starts barking like a madman) or it's a Harry Potter movie! There's lots of unique background sounds that seem to keep his attention


----------

